
Show HN: TrojanCockroach- A Stealthy Trojan Spyware - MinhasKamal
https://github.com/MinhasKamal/TrojanCockroach?
======
tush726
Why is it "almost undetectable to any antivirus software"? It hasn't been used
in the wild therefore they haven't taken its signature? There's no sarcasm in
my question, I genuinely want to know this.

~~~
MinhasKamal
Actually, I have run this program on my laptop, which is secured with
Microsoft Security Essentials & USB Disk Security, but it was undetected.

Then I tested it in my institute's Computers (wishing to find any weakness).
My friends use crazy anti-viruses in their PCs but neither of them could catch
it. It helped me to make some changes though. I of course have removed them
later. :) (It was more than a year ago.)

As I have not tested the program rigorously in all environments, I used the
phrase- "almost undetectable".

Thanks a lot for your query.

